
Ask HN: Who would like to be my cofounder? - hvar90
Hi all, I&#x27;m actively looking for a co-founder to join my team, my startup is a service to meet new people, the difference with others is that i created a new moderation system so the quality of the people in my app is better than the rest of apps the main problem to resolve is the 90% of users in apps to meet people are scammers, spammers, fake accounts, stalkers and rude people
so the users are happy using my app because with my new moderation sytem they can know who are good people and who are bad people and my moderation system can detect and delete and block the bad people automatically, that is my competitive advantage<p>traction :<p>50K+ sent messages by day<p>1.5M+ sent messages by month<p>150K+ downloads<p>50k+ monthly active users<p>app : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=schan.main i am looking for a cofounder with experience getting investment and experience growing the user base with marketing strategies<p>if you are interested or you know someone who you believe could be interested in being part of my team please send me a message here in the forum or my email schateen.inc@gmail.com thanks....
======
LoSpietato
what are you going to sell? Ads? Membership? What is your income stream?

Thank you

~~~
hvar90
suscriptions and ads

